
Show HN: Earn cashback for reducing food waste – Cherripick – YC W20 Hopeful - marcoignacio
Hey everyone - we just concluded YC Startup School &#x27;19 and would like to get your feedback on if we are on our way to building something people want.<p>&quot;Cherripick rewards shoppers who purchase food close to its expiration date. It functions like iBotta - just snap your receipt, item expiration date, and earn up to 30% cashback.&quot;<p>We&#x27;re launched (closed&#x2F;alpha) to Google Play, so if you want to give it a go, request access at our website https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cherripick.com<p>Thanks for your time, and cheers to a Cherripicking future!<p>Get in touch:
Marco Ignacio
Co-Founder
marco@cherripick.com
======
jcmilam
Ready to tackle food waste and turn our fans into Cherripick Champions!

------
GrandOpenings
GO CHERRIPICK!!!!

